# [It's official] New Steamboat Springs timeshares to join Sheraton Flex?



## okwiater (May 27, 2015)

Heard at our Owners Update today that additional resorts will be added to the Sheraton Flex program, to include the new units at Sheraton Steamboat Springs. All of the usual caveats -- "How can you tell if a timeshare salesperson is lying?" -- apply. But if the goal is to marginalize the older style of ownership in favor of the new points program, this seems to make a great deal of sense. It also allows them to sell far more ownerships promising access to Steamboat but backed by less desirable Orlando deeds.


----------



## x3 skier (May 27, 2015)

From what I see in Steamboat at the Sheraton in ski season, I doubt there will be much opportunity. It's always pretty full. 

It is one of the best locations and they *finally* finished revamping the pool. 

Cheers


----------



## okwiater (May 27, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> From what I see in Steamboat at the Sheraton in ski season, I doubt there will be much opportunity. It's always pretty full.
> 
> It is one of the best locations and they *finally* finished revamping the pool.



Keep in mind that Sheraton Steamboat is being transferred to SVO as part of the spin-off, and that they have already said in the press release that there will be additional anticipated inventory at there. I think the hotel side of that property is going bye-bye, similar to Westin St. John.


----------



## x3 skier (May 27, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Keep in mind that Sheraton Steamboat is being transferred to SVO as part of the spin-off, and that they have already said in the press release that there will be additional anticipated inventory at there. I think the hotel side of that property is going bye-bye, similar to Westin St. John.



I think the operative words are "press release" and "anticipated". There's no real place to expand at the base area so unless they convert some hotel rooms or buy out some condo units or build away from the base, I don't see where it's coming from. I maybe wrong but I wouldn't get my hopes up.

Cheers


----------



## DTD1990 (May 28, 2015)

At my owner's update over Spring break at the Westin Riverfront, the SVO sales folks weren't even aligned on this.  One guy stated that future Steamboat development would likely go to the trust, while the Explorer Package closer guy stated that he doubted future Steamboat inventory would go to the trust.  

There was a consensus though that the entire hotel would be converted to timeshares which would be great for SVO owners who like to ski -- more inventory to trade to hopefully.


----------



## lizap (May 28, 2015)

Having visited Steamboat in the last week (admittedly not a skier), I could care less if they add it or not.  Compared to the areas along I-70, it is difficult to get to from Denver, and we much prefer Vail, Beaver Creek,  Avon, Ewards to Steamboat. Also, Steamboat is quite isolated.   Of course, skiers may see it differently...


----------



## x3 skier (May 28, 2015)

lizap said:


> Having visited Steamboat in the last week (admittedly not a skier), I could care less if they add it or not.  Compared to the areas along I-70, it is difficult to get to from Denver, and we much prefer Vail, Beaver Creek,  Avon, Ewards to Steamboat. * Also, Steamboat is quite isolated. Of course, skiers may see it differently...*



We do. It keeps the weekend Denver hoards away.  

BTW, It's 3 hours to Denver vs 2 hours to Denver from Vail.

Cheers


----------



## DTD1990 (May 29, 2015)

The advantage of Sheraton Steamboat for skiers over the other Starwood properties is the ski-in ski-out location.  We have stayed at the Westin (Avon) and at Lakeside Terrace for ski trips and those locations do not compare to the Sheraton at Steamboat, due to the proximity to the slopes.

The question I have is if the Sheraton Steamboat new development is put into the trust and I chose to buy-in for a platinum plus ski week, how does being in a trust affect my ability to secure a spring break ski week at 12 months out.  I am very interested in Steamboat even if it means developer prices, but if there is little chance I can book my preferred week to ski in March, the what is the point in buying.  With my current SVO weeks I can always trade into Lakeside Terrace or the Sheraton in Avon with no issues.


----------



## okwiater (May 29, 2015)

DTD1990 said:


> The question I have is if the Sheraton Steamboat new development is put into the trust and I chose to buy-in for a platinum plus ski week, how does being in a trust affect my ability to secure a spring break ski week at 12 months out.  I am very interested in Steamboat even if it means developer prices, but if there is little chance I can book my preferred week to ski in March, the what is the point in buying.  With my current SVO weeks I can always trade into Lakeside Terrace or the Sheraton in Avon with no issues.



*IF* the new Steamboat units are put into the Sheraton Flex trust, then you'll likely have to buy enough Home Options for the unit and season you want, but they won't be tied specifically to Steamboat. Rather, Steamboat will be one of your home resorts, along with SVO, SVR, SBC, SBP, and SDO. Your chances of being able to book a spring break ski week in Steamboat will correlate directly to (1) how quickly you reserve at the 12 month window, (2) how many other Sheraton Flex owners want the same days, and (3) how many of those owners have enough Home Options to reserve. The advantage to owning in the trust (again, IF it is added to the existing trust) is that you're only competing with the other trust owners instead of the entire SVN. Also, Home Options can't be banked so you won't be facing nearly the same challenge as with an SVN reservation.


----------



## Ken555 (May 29, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> We do. It keeps the weekend Denver hoards away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Last time I skied Steamboat (~15 years) I flew into HDN, which is about 25 miles away. Not sure how many flights still go there, and given connection timing it may be faster to simply drive from Denver, but it was convenient (and also a rather "fun" flight...err...though not for all!).


Sent from my iPad


----------



## x3 skier (May 29, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Last time I skied Steamboat (~15 years) I flew into HDN, which is about 25 miles away. Not sure how many flights still go there, and given connection timing it may be faster to simply drive from Denver, but it was convenient (and also a rather "fun" flight...err...though not for all!).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



They have big jets (757, 737, A-320) fly into Hayden from various cities like Chicago, Dallas and Atlanta with United, American and Delta. That's in addition to Barbie jets from LA, Salt Lake and others.

Not an all inclusive list and there's several flights to/from Denver daily on United Commuter Q400's which happens to be one of the lousiest routes for on-time performance in the known universe. 

One reason I live there in the winter is great airline service out of Hayden that I use to get to consulting jobs when I'm not skiing. No need to connect in Denver.

My comment about the access from Denver was directed to the comment that Steamboat is more difficult to get to than Vail, Beavercreek, etc. Both locations you go thru the Eisehower Tunnel, a nightmare on weekends and each has a pass to get over, Vail pass for Vail and Rabbit Ears for Steamboat. That said, the Front Range mobs usually stop at the Summit County areas.

Cheers


----------



## DTD1990 (May 29, 2015)

That's the big mystery though, in the single sale resorts your chance of securing your sized unit during your season at 12 months is very high because you are only competing with those folks who own the same size unit and in the same season - a limited number of folks.  In the trust it is more murky on how this will play out because you potentially have more folks able to book at 12 months.  The fact that you cannot roll over trust points is a limiting factor on the competition though -- I didn't know that.

My worst case scenario would be to buy into the trust to get into Steamboat annually during ski season and never be able to get the Spring break week I want.


----------



## pacman777 (May 29, 2015)

Dropping in Sheraton Steamboat VOIs to be commingled with other Sheraton resorts (SDO, SVV, SVR, etc) is like putting a Porsche up for sale in a Ford dealer's lot. Everyone wants to try it out and test drive it but don't have the money to pony up and own it.


----------



## lizap (May 29, 2015)

Larger jets fly into Eagle, about 25-30 minutes from the Beaver Creek, Vail area..  We drove to Steamboat and perhaps we missed something, but compared to the area along I-70, and Breckenridge, we were not impressed.  Also, not impressed with the drive there (maybe we went the less desirable way).   I know a lot of people love Steamboat. From a non-skier perspective, who has no desire to be here during ski season, the area along I-70 is centrally located so that scenic drives to Leadville, Aspen, Breckenridge, Glenwood Springs (including Glenwood Canyon) are easily doable.  I'm not arguing the ski aspect, since you know better than me on that for sure.



x3 skier said:


> They have big jets (757, 737, A-320) fly into Hayden from various cities like Chicago, Dallas and Atlanta with United, American and Delta. That's in addition to Barbie jets from LA, Salt Lake and others.
> 
> Not an all inclusive list and there's several flights to/from Denver daily on United Commuter Q400's which happens to be one of the lousiest routes for on-time performance in the known universe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken555 (May 29, 2015)

lizap said:


> Larger jets fly into Eagle, about 25-30 minutes from the Beaver Creek, Vail area..  We drove to Steamboat and perhaps we missed something, but compared to the area along I-70, and Breckenridge, we were not impressed.  Also, not impressed with the drive there (maybe we went the less desirable way).   I know a lot of people love Steamboat. From a non-skier perspective, who has no desire to be here during ski season, the area along I-70 is centrally located so that scenic drives to Leadville, Aspen, Breckenridge, Glenwood Springs (including Glenwood Canyon) are easily doable.  I'm not arguing the ski aspect, since you know better than me on that for sure.



Skiing is the prime reason to go to Steamboat, IMO.


----------



## x3 skier (May 29, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Skiing is the prime reason to go to Steamboat, IMO.



Agree, at least for me. 

There's a saying by the locals, "You come for the winter and stay for the summer" to which I would add, "and leave during mud season".

If you like golf, hiking, biking, fishing and camping, with an occasional concert, festival and rodeo, the summer is great. If you don't........

Cheers


----------



## lizap (May 29, 2015)

We have been in the area for the last 2 weeks during 'mud season' and loved it.  No crowds, the aspens are leafing out with a light green color, dinner specials, low rental car rates.  The only problem is we don't want to leave tomorrow..




x3 skier said:


> Agree, at least for me.
> 
> There's a saying by the locals, "You come for the winter and stay for the summer" to which I would add, "and leave during mud season".
> 
> ...


----------



## okwiater (Dec 11, 2015)

*Sheraton Flex to expand*

I just received information today indicating that the Sheraton Flex program will soon add "a ski resort in Colorado." No specifics on whether this will be Mountain Vista or Steamboat Springs, but I suspect it's the latter. Time will tell...


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 11, 2015)

Ah but will it add any Ski week's or just mud and summer weeks at a Ski resort in Colorado?

Steamboat is 2 and 3 bed only and only a few units. 

SMV is a morr traditional timeshare layout so I imagine it would be those units. Morr of them also.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 11, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Ah but will it add any Ski week's or just mud and summer weeks at a Ski resort in Colorado?
> 
> Steamboat is 2 and 3 bed only and only a few units.
> 
> SMV is a morr traditional timeshare layout so I imagine it would be those units. Morr of them also.



Yes, but Steamboat is being transferred to the SVO spinoff company and more timeshare inventory is slated to be developed there.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 11, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Yes, but Steamboat is being transferred to the SVO spinoff company and more timeshare inventory is slated to be developed there.


But why put that in there when you can sell primo Ski week's at primo prices.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 11, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> But why put that in there when you can sell primo Ski week's at primo prices.



Because why sell ski weeks only to buyers of ski weeks when you can sell ski weeks to buyers of mud weeks as well? Put another way, would you rather sell 16 weeks for $90k apiece or 52 weeks for $60k apiece?


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 11, 2015)

It has to expand if they plan on keeping it as a product. This shouldn't surprise anyone.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Scott & Laura (Dec 14, 2015)

I stayed at Starwood Steamboat Hotel several times and in 2008 It was beginning to be  converted to timeshares and it makes sense to add to flex. I looked at buying property in Steamboat where I skied because we saw how undervalued it was in 1990's. It has since skyrocketed in price and locals priced out of town.

Ski resorts are a destination resort at a renowned Ski hill and sell out quickly in prime ski season but have to sell hotel out in 2/3 of the rest of the season which is hard to sell i.e. whoever thinks of going to Aspen in the summer?

At my owner update in Cancun - where they didn't try to sell and actually updated - the representative said he felt Steamboat would be added but was unsure. He stated Flex hotels had a certain legal structure that lended itself to the Flex program which he represented was set up to sell points (if I understood correctly) The Flex program is designed to sell points to use for partial weeks.

Points system can easily be devalued in a downturn economy by distressed companies to meet lenders needs. The value of points system is it rewards loyal customers. 

Scott


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

Bumping this thread to continue the speculation I started back in May on Steamboat Springs joining Sheraton Flex. I think this will likely coincide with an announcement that the hotel will begin undergoing conversion to timeshare. I also think it will follow the WSJ and WNOV precedent of including a StarOptions bump for current owners, such that a 3-bedroom will now hit the new threshold of 257,700 StarOptions.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

*It's official: Steamboat Springs is part of Sheraton Flex*

Dear Owner, 

                            We’re excited to announce that Sheraton Steamboat Resort  Villas has been added to the Sheraton Flex vacation plan, giving you  even more vacation flexibility and preferred access at six Home Resorts.  

                            Beginning with the 2017 Use Year, you’ll be able to use your  Home Options to reserve stays 12 to 8 months before your planned  arrival*, which is your Home Resort Reservation Period.  Sheraton  Steamboat Resort Villas joins a collection of stylishly designed villa  accommodations, including Sheraton Vistana Villages, Sheraton Vistana  Resort, Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Sheraton Desert Oasis and  Vistana’s Beach Club.

If you have questions about this change to Sheraton Flex, please call Owner Services at 888-786-9637.   

						    Please visit starwoodvacationnetwork.com for vacation ideas and online reservations.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like it's official.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like it's official. Steamboat Springs is now part of Sheraton Flex.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

The question now is, does this mean an announcement will be made soon about the hotel beginning its conversion to timeshare units? And, will this coincide with a StarOptions bump to align the 3-bedroom units with the 257,700 threshold set at WSJ and WNOV?


----------



## Helios (Dec 17, 2015)

This development makes the Sheraton Flex appealing to me.  I have never been to this location, how does it compare with other CO ski resort.

I wonder if they will add other Sheraton properties like the Sheraton Poipu that is being converted to TS.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 17, 2015)

*Location, Location, Location*

Steamboat is a great resort but!!!  It is hard to get to. 
By car from Eagle - its a long 2 lane road through mountain passes/snow???
By air to Bob Adams - STOL (Short Take Off and Landing) will require at least another hop or a regional "smaller" aircraft.
It would not be convenient to travel to other areas like Beaver Creek/Vail etc.. 
Also I'm not sure how everyone with a week vying for ski-weeks is going to work out!
Maybe they will still carve out a "Platinum Plus Ski Designation similar to OF?
Now if they add Kauai & Maui to the same group - now your talking!! 

The view on Wood's site of the "front" of the mountain does not do it justice!
There is a whole other back basin similar to Vail but nowhere near as extensive.  
Plus there is limited area night skiing if you have an abundant amount of energy.  Usually a lot of locals "after work"

Of course I'm biased by 2 x 2BR "Ski Weeks" at Riverfront
We will be at Riverfront from Jan 20 - Feb 4 and will attend an update and see what more we find out

YMMV


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 17, 2015)

*Merge*

Note to Denise
Merging the two Steamboat flex threads would make sense!


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

ValleyGirl said:


> Maybe they will still carve out a "Platinum Plus Ski Designation similar to OF?



I think there will be a lot of competition for desirable ski weeks because of how few are available as compared to how many deeds are in the Flex plan. There will not be a special ski designation. Here is the quote from the Flex terms:

*"The Sheraton Flex vacation plan does not include the purchase of a single Home Resort or specific Season; therefore, the availability of highly demanded seasons for reservation may be limited. Early booking is strongly suggested."*

As I've mentioned previously in other threads, I see the gradual expansion of both Sheraton and Westin Flex as causing a likely devaluation of SVN StarOptions (vs. HomeOptions) over the long term.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 17, 2015)

The above is true but you need the points to afford the rental. Your Florida owners only have 81k for their week and will need 148k for a week here.

You can't compete unless you are a 148k baller.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> The above is true but you need the points to afford the rental. Your Florida owners only have 81k for their week and will need 148k for a week here.



Not exactly -- there are no "Florida owners." Flex is sold in packages of varying sizes. Anyone with enough HomeOptions to book at Steamboat can book at Steamboat.



SMHarman said:


> You can't compete unless you are a 148k baller.



True, if you are traveling for a week. But Flex allows nightly bookings, so it's feasible people may want to come for 3-5 nights.

One thing that doesn't enter the mix is StarOptions banking, fortunately. So you're right that will prevent some people from competing for desirable weeks.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 17, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Not exactly -- there are no "Florida owners." Flex is sold in packages of varying sizes. Anyone with enough HomeOptions to book at Steamboat can book at Steamboat.
> 
> True, if you are traveling for a week. But Flex allows nightly bookings, so it's feasible people may want to come for 3-5 nights.



Semantics. Perhaps I should have said flex owners who bought sufficient points for a week's use in a 2br in Florida.

Even the weekend usage will be constrained for those owners. 

29,625x2 and a 22225 comes to 81475. Over budget.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 17, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Symantics.



Semantics.  Just saying.

I wonder if Starwood will eventually allow banking or even buying necessary points if a buyer is short of the points necessary.  It seems to be the natural evolution of these programs.


----------



## DTD1990 (Dec 17, 2015)

What is the price for 148,100 Homeoptions in FLEX?  I am assuming that will be enough points for a 2br at Steamboat for a week.  

I am very interested in this property.  However, for Spring break 2016 we have reserved a 1br suite (sleeps 4) at this resort for just under $2000 for 5 nights.   When you figure the capital cost for the number points you need to own here via FLEX, plus the annual MFs, and questions of availability in the FLEX system, I wonder if you could ever recoup your vacation investment.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 17, 2015)

ValleyGirl said:


> Steamboat is a great resort but!!!  It is hard to get to.
> By car from Eagle - its a long 2 lane road through mountain passes/snow???
> By air to Bob Adams - STOL (Short Take Off and Landing) will require at least another hop or a regional "smaller" aircraft.
> It would not be convenient to travel to other areas like Beaver Creek/Vail etc..
> ...



There's no commercial service to Bob Adams. All flights operate out of Hayden, about an easy 30 minute ride away.  Delta, United and American operate full size jets from Chicago, Atlanta, Seattle and other major hubs during the ski season. In the summer, most connect thru Denver although there have been a few direct flights to Houston IIRC. 

I often drive down to Summit County for a ski break and it's about 1:30 away. Winter Park is an hour away.  If there's a heavy storm, all bets are off. 

If you like jeans and boots, Steamboat's the place. If you like furs and Prada, Vail and Beavercreek are the place. If you like a mob scene on weekends, Breck, Keystone, Copper will deliver. . All offer excellent skiing with Vail having the most terrain.

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 17, 2015)

okwiater said:


> The question now is, does this mean an announcement will be made soon about the hotel beginning its conversion to timeshare units? And, will this coincide with a StarOptions bump to align the 3-bedroom units with the 257,700 threshold set at WSJ and WNOV?



The Villas are the light brown building on the left of the picture. AFAIK, there's some units in the hotel building on the right but most of that building is one room hotel units. If they were to convert the entire hotel to condos, it would mean major construction and a long time project. 

Cheers


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> The Villas are the light brown building on the left of the picture. AFAIK, there's some units in the hotel building on the right but most of that building is one room hotel units. If they were to convert the entire hotel to condos, it would mean major construction and a long time project.



It has already been confirmed by SVO that Steamboat will be converted to timeshare.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> 29,625x2 and a 22225 comes to 81475. Over budget.



They sell Flex at literally every price point. You can buy Flex in  5,000-point increments, or in popular sizes like 81,000, 95,700,  148,100, etc.



DTD1990 said:


> What is the price for 148,100 Homeoptions in FLEX?  I am assuming that will be enough points for a 2br at Steamboat for a week.



148,100 HomeOptions is just over $51K IIRC. That would make 257,700 HomeOptions about $90K which sounds like the going price point for prime season 3-bedroom SVO units these days.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 17, 2015)

okwiater said:


> They sell Flex at literally every price point. You can buy Flex in  5,000-point increments, or in popular sizes like 81,000, 95,700,  148,100, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 148,100 HomeOptions is just over $51K IIRC. That would make 257,700 HomeOptions about $90K which sounds like the going price point for prime season 3-bedroom SVO units these days.


I get that but if you are someone with flex points bought for a week in Florida in a 2bed (81k) and get this mail and think yay, steamboat 2017 here we come then come Jan 2016 when you go to make that booking you will be sorely disappointed at what your points buy you.

Great for the sales team to upsell you more points though.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 17, 2015)

okwiater said:


> It has already been confirmed by SVO that Steamboat will be converted to timeshare.



I don't have a dog in this fight but I just curious to know if the entire resort is going to be timeshares including the hotel rooms or just existing condo units or are they converting the hotel rooms to condo units or how is the conversion to timeshare from hotel plus condos plus timeshares going to be done. 

Your initial post just mentions the Steamboat Resort Villas being converted. 

Cheers


----------



## DTD1990 (Dec 17, 2015)

Okwiater

What's your prediction of the availability for prime ski weeks once the hotel is converted to TS?

This is why I hate the FLEX product - it is a black box with no way to determine the number of units available in various seasons verses the number of members and points competing for those units.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> I get that but if you are someone with flex points bought for a week in Florida in a 2bed (81k) and get this mail and think yay, steamboat 2017 here we come then come Jan 2016 when you go to make that booking you will be sorely disappointed at what your points buy you.
> 
> Great for the sales team to upsell you more points though.



Logic tells you that giving a whole lot more people home resort priority, is bound to cause problems.  Do you think all the people who bought into the flex program want to go to SDO in August?  Of course not!  They are all competing for the same prime weeks, and I'm sure that the sales people wax eloquently about how easy it is going to be to make home resort reservations with Flexpoints.

Of course, that will be Interval's problem, won't it?

*In many ways, this reminds me of when Starwood first rolled out Elite Status and promised that *all* Elite Owners would get upgrades.  Within months, they discovered that it wasn't possible to do, and Starwood had to back pedal with the ridiculous, "instead, we will surprise and delight you," email.

I don't know if Starwood just doesn't care when they market something that they can't deliver, or if their planning and analysis is really that poor.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 17, 2015)

I think you are giving a lot of people the illusion of choice. It's working well for Marriott


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 17, 2015)

okwiater said:


> 148,100 HomeOptions is just over $51K IIRC. That would make 257,700 HomeOptions about $90K which sounds like the going price point for prime season 3-bedroom SVO units these days.



Not including the annual MFs for those FlexOptions...

I know a much (much) cheaper way to get 257.7K SOs via resale (hint: has private pool) - and while the annual cost (MF/Taxes) may be much higher - it would take a long time to equal a $90K cost (w/o including MFs). Of course, since resale - one loses out on the benefit of converting SOs to SPs.
If I only had 6-8 people to travel with, and needed to escape snow... 
{sarcasm alert}


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 17, 2015)

*Buy Where, When and in What you Want*

I know its more expensive but we buy fixed weeks and fixed units (*wood usually requires both at 10% + 10% upcharge).  You will always have that unit and that week regardless and can compete with others for other weeks at 12 Mo.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 21, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> I know a much (much) cheaper way to get 257.7K SOs via resale (hint: has private pool) - and while the annual cost (MF/Taxes) may be much higher - it would take a long time to equal a $90K cost (w/o including MFs). Of course, since resale - one loses out on the benefit of converting SOs to SPs.
> If I only had 6-8 people to travel with, and needed to escape snow...
> {sarcasm alert}



The difference is that 257,700 SOs is unlikely to get you a 3-bedroom at Steamboat Springs since there probably won't be any inventory remaining at 8 months. St. John and Steamboat Springs are entirely different vacations which suit entirely different winter travel preferences, and I wouldn't recommend buying a resort in the Caribbean if mountains and skiing are your thing.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 21, 2015)

okwiater said:


> The difference is that 257,700 SOs is unlikely to get you a 3-bedroom at Steamboat Springs since there probably won't be any inventory remaining at 8 months. St. John and Steamboat Springs are entirely different vacations which suit entirely different winter travel preferences, and I wouldn't recommend buying a resort in the Caribbean if mountains and skiing are your thing.


Ans you can buy the 3 bed steamboat on the used market also. Likely to hold current resale purchase value due to exclusivity.


----------



## okwiater (Dec 21, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Ans you can buy the 3 bed steamboat on the used market also. Likely to hold current resale purchase value due to exclusivity.



Yes, a true ski week at Steamboat will definitely hold decent value. However, it doesn't come with StarOptions.


----------



## okwiater (Jan 7, 2016)

As a data point, there is availability in the 2-bedroom lockoff at Steamboat Springs for every open date beginning January 4, 2017.


----------



## pacman777 (Jan 7, 2016)

okwiater said:


> As a data point, there is availability in the 2-bedroom lockoff at Steamboat Springs for every open date beginning January 4, 2017.



Wonder how long before the 8 month mark that they'll be gone. Also probably owners waiting to book president week and spring break weeks in March.


----------



## okwiater (Feb 18, 2016)

pacman777 said:


> Wonder how long before the 8 month mark that they'll be gone. Also probably owners waiting to book president week and spring break weeks in March.



As a data point, I had no problem using Sheraton Flex HomeOptions to book a 3-bedroom villa in Morningside Tower this morning for Presidents Week 2017.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 18, 2016)

okwiater said:


> Bumping this thread to continue the speculation I started back in May on Steamboat Springs joining Sheraton Flex. I think this will likely coincide with an announcement that the hotel will begin undergoing conversion to timeshare. I also think it will follow the WSJ and WNOV precedent of including a StarOptions bump for current owners, such that a 3-bedroom will now hit the new threshold of 257,700 StarOptions.



The new phase of SSR joining Sheraton Flex was announced a while ago: 

https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/whats-new-for-2016:

"Own a Piece of Steamboat

Starwood Vacation Network Owners are passionate about Sheraton Steamboat Resort. And no wonder. It’s the only ski-in/ski-out resort in Colorado’s famed Steamboat Springs area.  And now, there are excellent new ownership opportunities in the new *East Tower, which has been added to the Sheraton Flex vacation plan*, giving Flex Owners even more vacation flexibility and preferred access at six Sheraton Home Resorts."

I agree that a 3 bdrm in ski season will be valued at the higher threshold.


----------



## okwiater (Feb 18, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> The new phase of SSR joining Sheraton Flex was announced a while ago:
> 
> https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/whats-new-for-2016:
> 
> ...



The post you quoted was from a few months ago. I bumped the thread today to offer a new data point that I was able to use HomeOptions to book a 3-bedroom in Morningside Tower for Presidents Week 2017.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 18, 2016)

okwiater said:


> The post you quoted was from a few months ago. I bumped the thread today to offer a new data point that I was able to use HomeOptions to book a 3-bedroom in Morningside Tower for Presidents Week 2017.



Sorry about that.  Somehow I missed your most recent posts!

Congrats on scoring a nice place.


----------

